# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Free Russian Keyboard Stickers

## penguinhead

I have prepared printable Russian keyboard stickers as most websites offer them as a purchase. These are equally good and work for me. The only drawbacks are that you need to cut them yourself (though that's a separate fun) and glue them to your keys. And they are not wash resistant (depending on the paper), if you wash your keyboard, they come off (but they are always free!) 
Download these here: [URL Removed Recently]

----------


## penguinhead

Probably I should have tracked the number of downloads. The download doesn't seem to be any use!

----------


## PavelUSA

> Probably I should have tracked the number of downloads. The download doesn't seem to be any use!

 It's expected, I mean, zero downloads - who would be willing to download, then cut (!) and glue (!) if:  it saves only 2-5 dollars   ::  - nowadays *professional* stickers are very cheap[/*:m:19th62rq]such approach (stickers, any stickers) can be used only at home 
but not at work  / not in a university / not in a hotel during vacation or business trip[/*:m:19th62rq] 
So what's the point of cut and  glue if I can not type at work??? 
********* 
Just for your information: 
because of such very limited usability, Standard Russian layout is not used by too many people outside Russia. 
Many former USSR citizens all around the world and also many non-native speakers at Western universities, as well as linguists, translators, Slavic teachers, students of Russian use another layout -   *Phonetic* (homophonic), that lets me type - without any stickers - even at work with regular Latin keyboard -
because Russian letters are located (when input mode is "RU") where similar Latin are: *A-A, B-Б, D-Д, F-Ф, K_K, O-O,...* 
Moreover, all (often used!) symbols such as *comma, dot, quotes, question mark, semicolon*, etc. are typed (with "RU" in taskbar) by pressing those symbols printed on Latin keyboard!  
This Phonetic layout is offered - as an equal choice with Standard layout - by many organizations outside of Russia, for example by http://AATSEEL.org 
Computer system and its keyboard tools do NOT care what is the layout of Russian letters when the mode is "RU" -
Windows (as well as Unix/Linux/Mac) offers to have several different layout for one language.  *That is, Phonetic layout is NOT a "special program", it's just another layout file working with system-own keyboard tools.* 
The quality of Russian text also does NOT depend on the "input method": on computer with Standard layout[/*:m:19th62rq]on computer with Phonetic layout[/*:m:19th62rq]on a piece of paper with a pen[/*:m:19th62rq]   ::   
Here is more information if some one wants to see how Phonetic layout can be activated under Windows, Linux, Mac: 
... http://Phonetic.WinRus.com 
or same thing in Russian: 
... http://Phon.WinRus.com  ::

----------


## it-ogo

After some experiments I found that easiest and fastest way to transform keyboard into Russian one is just a pencil.  ::  Also many people like to use transliterating programs or sites like http://www.translit.ru/.

----------


## PavelUSA

> After some experiments I found that easiest and fastest way to transform keyboard into Russian one is just a pencil.

 I used to do it, too (at work) - but it disappears too quick.
Stickers can not be used at work, so - as many-many others - I finally stopped using Standard Russian layout and switched to V.Maslov's method of Phonetic input (covered in my previous post) -  *A-A, Б-B, Д-D, Ф-F, К-К,...*  
It lets me type at work normally, with system keyboard, without any "special program/site" - just another layout used with "RU" as Dvorak can be used with "EN". 
So I type - with "RU" on taskbar - in any application (it's system input!) and it's NORMAL way of typing - as people type Greek or German - and it's why its' UNcomparebly better than any "special program/site" - including one you mentioned:  

> Also many people like to use transliterating programs or sites like http://www.translit.ru/.

 Such sites - as well as Virtual Keyboard sites "type as at home" such as http://Kbd.RusWin.net - 
are to be used ONLY in the situation like "Internet-cafe in Paris" -
it's against common sense   ::   to use *any site/program* if it's *your own* computer (at home; at work with Administrator rights) - 
we can not compare *at all*  a NORMAL way of typing - with system keyboard tools - and UNusual way of typing such as say 'conversion combinations like sch/shch/shh/xhh'. 
If you are curious see more details in my yesterday's answer about it: "About translit.ru and other such tools"   ::

----------

